# Bullet manufacturer's can't keep up with demand



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow a decent AP article

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/met ... 33316.html


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

good article. thanks for sharing.

Lead is as valuable as gold!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

LAst time I asked in a walmart if they had .40s&w, the guy said sure how much you want? I asked how much they had, he showed me 3 cases of it... for $12.99 a box. Its getting alot easier to find ammo lately.


-DallanC


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

Yea it is, if you shoot girl calibers. 
j/k

Still can't find 45 unless you want to spent around 50 dollars for 100


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Snipe said:


> Yea it is, if you shoot girl calibers.
> j/k
> 
> Still can't find 45 unless you want to spent around 50 dollars for 100


If you'll spend $50.00 per 100 come see me. I got about 600 I'll sell ya. You can save on the tax.:wink:


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

I would like to see big Al Hansen run for The Senate.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

BERG said:


> I would like to see big Al Hansen run for The Senate.


No can do. Against the rules where I work. And besides Gary didn't win against one of the biggest %$^&*( there , I wouldn't have a chance. :roll:


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> BERG said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to see big Al Hansen run for The Senate.
> ...


That's not what the members of the UFRC (Unofficial Forum Relations Committee) wanted to hear. I'm confident that we would have gotten you some votes too.  Oh well, we'll just have to see who they run in your place.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

BERG said:


> Al Hansen said:
> 
> 
> > BERG said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Snipe said:


> Yea it is, if you shoot girl calibers.
> j/k
> 
> Still can't find 45 unless you want to spent around 50 dollars for 100


 You better find somewhere else to buy your bullets. I just saw some 45 Hornady XTP at Cal Ranch for $23/100. Bullets are not that hard to find anymore. Sportsmans, Smith and Edwards and Cal Ranch all have a good supply.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

reb8600 said:


> Bullets are not that hard to find anymore. Sportsmans, Smith and Edwards and Cal Ranch all have a good supply.


I would not go that far, Sportsmans still has at least half of all slots empty and about 85% of all handgun ammo slots empty from my last three visits over the last month or so. Cabelas is much better, but still several empty slots.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

That is why I said a good supply. I know shelves are not full. I dont know of any caliber I have that I cannot find a bullet for. It may not be from the manufacture I prefer, but I can find bullets. I am not talking loaded ammunition. I dont shoot factory ammunition except in my rim fires.


----------

